# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January 2012

## zebrah

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Set off fireworks in a crowded place and record what happened/how the DCs reacted.

Advanced Task - Go back in time and see yourself at the moment you became lucid.

----------


## yuppie11975

Awesome!
I'll definetely try the basic  :smiley:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Yes! I really like these ones! Damn Zeb, doin' a good job with the tasks  ::D:

----------


## rynkrt3

Advanced task sounds cool.

----------


## fOrceez

These are great! I'd love to see the DCs reactions when I let off a barrage of fireworks >:]

----------


## zebrah

> Yes! I really like these ones! Damn Zeb, doin' a good job with the tasks



Ha thanks Merlin. I suppose I have my creative moments.

----------


## vapidity

The basic is explosive, the advanced is trippy... decisions decisions.. I think ill go for the basic one, after all, this is the first task of the month I've attempted, ever!

----------


## iFatal

Awesome tasks!

What I like about them is that there both challenging even for a beginner.

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

For the advanced task, we go to past to see the first time we've gotten lucid or when we've gotten lucid in the dream we are?

----------


## anderj101

Good tasks! Hope to go lucid for long enough this month to do them.  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

This sucks, I went lucid, but forgot the task!   :tongue2:

----------


## Zoth

Zebrah, that's one original advanced task you've set there, really eager to try it  ::D: 

Good luck to people, I wonder what results will I get if I don't aim the fireworks to the sky... ::lol::

----------


## Marm

This is going to be the hardest Task of the Month for me... I had my first lucid dream when I was 4 years old, which was 13 years ago... 
Ummm, can I cheat?  :wink2: 

Nevertheless, these are excellent tasks. Well done Zebrah.

----------


## whysoserious111

I wanna do the basic task and set off the fireworks in school  ::D: . Since I seem to be at school a lot in my dreams

----------


## Emiko

> This is going to be the hardest Task of the Month for me... I had my first lucid dream when I was 4 years old, which was 13 years ago...



This raises a question that I was wondering about**: In the advanced task, does "the moment you became lucid" mean the moment you became lucid _in that particular dream,_ or the very first time you became lucid in a dream in your entire life?

----------


## fOrceez

> This raises a question that I was wondering about**: In the advanced task, does "the moment you became lucid" mean the moment you became lucid _in that particular dream,_ or the very first time you became lucid in a dream in your entire life?



I assumed entire life, but seeing not everyone remembers their first lucid dream (ThePieMan) probably just the first lucid dream that you remember.

Which makes me wonder if i've had lucid dreams before joining Dreamviews.. Hm. Time to test the powers of the subconscious mind!

----------


## Aristaeus

I completed both tasks in a rather lengthily MILD I had. I am guessing, for the advanced task, we were supposed travel back in time to the point we became lucid in the immediate dream and not a previously experienced lucid dream.
Since my lucid dream was rather long, I cut the log entry short. The lucid portion of the dream is highlighted in blue, the basic task in green, the advanced task in purple.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Second Dream Log Entry, Date, 1.7.2012


I was about eight years old again. I spent a large amount of time with some faceless individuals in a tall, hexagon-based house. Almost all of its walls were composed of glass. Surrounding the house was an endless grassland and a few towering trees.
At some point, I found myself in a large van with the same individuals. All of them were locked in casual conversation--meanwhile, I kept to myself at the very back of the van. We drove through the night for an unknown time period until we ended up back at the hexagonal house, which was now surrounded by solidified mud tracks. There were also a few noticeable buildings in the background.
I stayed outside while the group either disappeared or went back into the house (I know not which). I then proceeded to walk along one of the mud tracks in a playful manner. I generally behaved as most any solitary eight-year-old would until I used my Wings of the Heart to jump to another far away mud track. It was in that instant that I became lucid.
Immediately remembering the Dream Views monthly task, I decided to explore the cluster of buildings I saw earlier. I flew low in the air with my Wings of the Heart until I found a large house, the door of which was missing. I entered the house to find rows and rows of hung garments as far as the eye could see. I exited the house and found another one with a missing door. I entered it to find a group of four watching a television. One of them was a female in her late teen years; the other three seemed to be younger than twelve or ten. I extended my left hand, palm open, towards the space between them and the television set and willed a bunch of fireworks to appear and ignite. As they went off, the four people simply looked at me with blank expressions.
With the basic task complete, I exited the abode and thought to myself, “make time go backwards.” The small city I was in suddenly disappeared and I found myself near the hexagonal house once again. I watched as my other self walked along the mud track surrounding the house, then jumping to the same one I did before becoming lucid. As my other self landed, we traded looks. I looked somewhat differently than I did in waking life.

----------


## MissLucy

Sounds doable even for someone who isn't all *that* experienced, like me  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Dude Zebra you are my favorite task creator dude! I love these! They're interesting, and the first one is something mischievous that I'd do!

----------


## Robot_Butler

These are both fantastic tasks.  I am excited to see how the advanced task turns out.  Viewing a past version of yourself sounds mind bending.  What if my past self sees me, and that is what makes him lucid?  Paradox... begin.

----------


## she

I tried to do month task yesterday, but I forgot  ::roll:: to look at DCs's reaction. Ithink, I'll do it next time..
*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



WILD I imagine that i fly on the plane - I was sitting in the seat and saw small houses in the land. I looked at my palms not to lose the awareness. Then i don't remember, but made a portal in the ground and want to transfer to other place with DCs. I was in the bus and it was summer. left it and go somwhere - there was a beautifull view on mountains, i've just a bit lost awareness but said to myself went back to bus stop. There was about 10 DCs. I put hand to my pocket to find the firewoks, but it was empty. I tried once more... the pocket was empty again. I went to the DC and said - give me fireworks please. He gave me something like grain. It was interesting DC - the face untill eyes was closed by the yashmak and he has sun glases and he smokes, but then he bend a bit, i saw that behind the glases he had light like from bright lamps I ask him to fire the grain, but he said nothing. I touched the grain to his sigarette and put it on the land. Asked other DC to move, because he stood too close to fireworks. I made two steps behind...At first firework was like silver sand but then sand has finished and became show of new year garlands - they moved on the elepsis and in a circle. the firework was without sounds and about 1.5 meters high and about 1 minute

----------


## she

I've DONE the basic task :smiley: )) Ura!!!!!!

*Spoiler* for _for dreams_: 



I in the bad and look through the window that near my house went company of soldies and some of them went to my yard to make pi-pi I stood up and run to the door to stop it, count fingers - 7 and on this thought I lost LD - and picture and awareness.
 I in my bad and look through the window near my house stood a very big and long expensive black car - about 10 meters and people from this car are in my yard. I stood and run to the door count fingers - more then 5...I remembered that i've lost previous DC and try to let the dream take me. Men were sitting in the car. Go out and cry - stop,stop -I took part in the dream show not to loose it- one of the men glad to see me, he came to me and behave himself like he is my husbend or close friend. (I've never seen him in real life). I looked around and saw more DC - enaugh to see their reaction on fireworks. I said to "husband" - let me show you firewoks? - ok. I went to the open door and took a big firework behind it. Make a fire by the palm. Firework was not big - about 5 meters - green and withowt a sound. I looked on the "husband" - normal reaction - stood and looked... Then said O-PA! - it means 'nice!'. My yard transformed to the yard of the castle. A douzen of kids appears. I said - kids, do you want to see a fireworks? Direct my palm to the sky and try to make firewarks.....I n the sky appears two big plastic new year balls and garlands... and fall on the land Some of the adult DCs opened umbrellas ::lol::  And kids piked up garlands and went away  ::lol::

----------


## zebrah

Congrats Aristaeus and She! Enjoy your wings  :vicious: 

Keep trying everyone else. There is still a lot of time in the month.

----------


## vapidity

I completed the basic task!

My memory of the dream began as I stood in a long school hallway. I walked down the length of the hallway with an acquaintance from my own school, someone I rarely meet. We walk then I stop and observe the hallway. The lockers are red and the floors are linoleum. I realize that we are the only two students about, and this somehow leads me to ask the person I am with "what are we doing here?". His response is an awkward shrug and indifferent expression. That was when I realized, I was dreaming. I remembered the task straightaway, simply because I was in a school, a great place to set off fireworks. I need more people so I look down then close my eyes, and when I open them again, there are hundreds of students walking in the hallway. I laugh as I noticw all of them have the same shade of black hair, then throw a prelit cherry bomb into the crowd, then stick a bottle rocket into some jeans worn by an unfortunate passerby, also pre lit, and the fireworks begin. The cherry bomb is highly potent, it gave a loud pop and a ball of flames followed by a plume of dark smoke, and the crowd dispersed from the area in rapid waves. They acted a little irrationally, much to my amusement. As for the bottle rocket, I never saw where my "volunteer" went.

----------


## Keris

Phew, that advanced task.  However, if you only conceive the idea to go back in time in the future, how do you ever originally conceive the idea?  The instant you bec(a/o)me lucid you (would have/will) (seen/see) your future self and then (remembered/remember) to do the task, prompting the present (which soon becomes past). 

I think (that/those) (sentence/sentences) (works/work).  This task is also formidable for grammar Nazis.  (Read the first one or the second one of each choice for two different sentences)  

Anyway, doesn't that mean that in order to do this task (at least the immediate dream choice) your mind must link the task with lucidity?  (lucidity must equal task completion or the task didn't happen)
I suppose it hinges on your past self not seeing your future self(as Robot Butler said, paradox).  Great idea, I'm going to have to try this when I get out of this dryspell. 
Sorry kind of long post, I just watched Dr.Who so I couldn't resist.

----------


## Amity

Hooray, finally!
I only remembered the advanced task though, so I'll still try to do the basic before the end of Jan.  :smiley: 

DJ entry is here:
I see you, watching me, watching you ☀ Lucid ☑ Task-Jan - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Excerpt:

_I ran forwards without looking back, trying to imagine that I had left a copy of my body there to 'wake up' and become lucid. I ran and did a loop around the first hut to my right, following a path that would lead me back to where I had started, but from a side-on angle.
As soon as I turned the last corner, I saw myself in the distance. I moved closer as my other-self came to life, first looking down at the stone path, then doing a reality check with her hands, and finally looking up and taking in the surroundings._

and later:

_The weirdest thing was that the copy of my body was still there, and so was my original body, meaning I was the third version of myself within a metre radius...
I was standing behind the observing-body, watching as the copy-body became lucid in this new setting. It was a really strange feeling of déjà vu!_

----------


## anderj101

I'm calling this a fail, but I'll leave the final judgement to you.

*Spoiler* for _Relevant Section_: 



*  NON-DREAM  NOTES  DREAM  LUCID * 
I remember the basic task of the month, so I look around for the right place to set off some fireworks. There is nobody in this area, so I momentarily look at the ground and teleport to a crowded library. Looking back up, I can see that I made it to the library. There are ~100 DCs in there, some of them just staring straight at me. I guess I startled them when I suddenly appeared in the middle of the room.

I reach into my pocket and pull out a lighter. Looking in the shelf next to me, I see a huge roll of firecrackers. I flick the lighter and light the fuse. As the fuse sparkles and smokes, I look around the library and see that nobody seemed to notice. The fuse burns into the roll and the first firecracker pops. I suddenly wake up, cussing.



Here's the full DJ entry. Rather epic, as I unintentionally WILDed.

----------


## hermine_hesse

This task backfired a little last night.  I had a non-lucid dream where a group of young boys were shooting fireworks at me.

----------


## zebrah

Good job guys  :smiley:  

Anderj I'll count that. Congrats.

----------


## yuppie11975

Task complete! I actually did the task twice! I was on holidays though, so they're not journalled.. can you give me credit and give me the award? I write one of the lucids down while I was away on the hotel notebook paper but I have to type it up later, not now, too tired, I drove about 30 hours all together with my dad... 
Can I have teh wings now and show you the dream journal bit later? -glowly eyes-

----------


## fOrceez

Hahahah, jander! In a library! That's great xP

----------


## yuppie11975

Eh, I guess I'll type it now.

----------


## she

It's second attempt. I hope I 'll make the task in the third one. next time I'll tried to do like Amity. Amity, may I?
*Spoiler* for _for dreams_: 



I stood up from the bed just known that its LD. The house was mine but with the new furniture. Husband lied on the sofa and kid played on the floor. Count the fingers. Went to other room ad wanted to move back in time and to see me standing from the bed and counting fingers. I fall down on the back and stood up. Nothing. I did it several times. I cried loudly about moving in the past - nothing. I did it several times too. I made portal in the floor - and moved into the room with husband and kid, but without second me...I went through the wall and back into the room - nothing.  :Sad:  I was upset in the dream end went to real

----------


## zebrah

> Eh, I guess I'll type it now.



Yeah I can't give you credit unless you actually type it up.  :vicious:

----------


## yuppie11975

Relevant bit:Even though it's a dream! The words hit me like a tonne of bricks and I become lucid! I walk over to the vacant field next to me, no longer feeling the need to explain the situation to dad. I look back at the house, and see there is no one in sight. (Typical, just when I WANT the people, they're gone) I want to do the basic task of the month, so I will everyone to come back with my mind. There's about ten people across from me, so I take what I can get, and imagine there's a lit firework in my hand. I throw it as high as I can, and watch as it bursts into red sparks across the daylight sky. The sparks turn into more sparks, and then everything burnt out, I was expecting something better, but now that I've completed the task, I think of something I actually want to do.

Full entry here: lucid from when I was on holidays and basic task - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## yuppie11975

Sorry, my bad, I forgot to join ;3

----------


## Amity

I could only remember the advanced task last time, but now I've done both.  :smiley: 

Sex, lies & video games + Fireworks show ☀ Lucid ☑ Task-Jan - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> I remembered the basic Task of the Month that I'd missed doing in my last lucid dream. I reached into my pocket, imagining I'd find a large party popper that I'd shoot my fireworks from. I was disappointed to find that there was nothing in my pocket, but I just thought to myself, "Oh, the party popper must be invisible."
> I pulled my hand out and imagined holding the invisible party popper, and then I quickly pulled the string with my other hand. For good measure, I also waved my finger in the air, pretending it was shooting out additional fireworks, and then used both my hands to make the shape of an explosion, expecting the fireworks to go off at that moment. Nothing happened. I was a bit disheartened, because I had really been concentrating on believing in my power. I was about to turn around and go back through the door I came from when I suddenly heard a really loud whistling noise. It was followed by loud booms and crackling as the fireworks began to explode in the air. There was a tram driving past that had fireworks exploding right on top of it. It had an open roof with a balcony that passengers were standing on, looking up at the fireworks. They drove past a fun park that's no longer there in real life, called Magic Mountain. As they did, more fireworks were set off from the very top of the mountain. Fireworks began exploding in more and more places, and I watched until the final sparkles faded away down the edge of a cliff.

----------


## yuppie11975

Did I do the task wrong, or?

----------


## OctoberWind

I'll try this out tonight. ^__^
  I hope i dont forget once I'm in the dream... I'm such a forgetful person....
Down the rabbit hole I go.

----------


## Milliecake

Unfortunately don't think my attempt at the basic counts!


*Spoiler* for _aaa_: 





Been failing on WILDS but luckily became lucid while dreaming.

Was standing in my upper hallway and suddenly thought, oh lucid dream, neato! Checked my hand, yep six fingers, all good.

Remembered the basic task and went down the stairs, trying to focus on objects, sensations. I then realised I had a) no idea where to obtain a firework and b) what a firework looks like pre-lit.

Went to a cupboard and pulled out some cardboard thing which I pretended was a firework...cough. Lit it and chucked it onto the kitchen floor. Unfortunately the only dream character present was my mother, who jumped then laughed as it crackled. I guess it was more like a fire cracker than a proper firework  :Sad: 

I then wandered out into the garden and found my (sadly now deceased) pet bunny, couldn't resist stopping to stroke her and tell her I missed her. Then woke up.

----------


## Emiko

I attempted the basic task last night, but wasn't really successful. I think you'll find this amusing, though.

The relevant excerpt:





> Just as I reach the main body of the play structure, the memory of the current Task of the Month suddenly hits me: set off fireworks in a crowded place and record how the people there reacted. I recall how other DV members have done it. I slide down the slide that's in front of me, determined to complete the task.
> 
> Not far from the play equipment, some people are beginning to gather at some tables for a picnic. I start trying to obtain a firecracker [because that's what several other DV members used]. I reach behind my back and try to make one appear there, but it doesn't work. I try looking around corners in the scene and expecting one to be there, but that doesn't work either. I really suck at summoning things, I think. Then I think of another approach: find an existing object and transform it.
> 
> On the ground, under a tree a few yards from the picnic area, I find the pointy half of a broken-in-half yellow pencil. I pick it up and sandwich it between my two cupped hands, focusing my will on it and willing it to turn into a firecracker. When I open my hands, it has swollen up and gotten round and puffy in the middle.
> 
> All the picnic tables are now full of people, and I see that some of them have their marching band instruments with them, which makes me realize that they're a marching band. I see at least one trombone in the group. I stand a couple of yards back from one of the tables and throw my pencil at the group of people. It hits the center of the table and explodes with a loud crack. No one takes any particular notice [at least, not that I can recall]. When I retrieve the pencil, the lead has shot out of the tip and gone limp, like a piece of spaghetti. I decide to continue in my search for a firecracker.




The full DJ entry is here.

----------


## anderj101

Advanced: fail.

After becoming lucid and jumping out the window, I wander around outside my house for a bit trying to find a way in. I wanted to watch myself become lucid and jump out the window. Having lost most of my lucidity, I didn't think to teleport or run through a window. Oh well. I'll try again.

----------


## bestdragon3

Interesting tasks... Question though, do fireworks from the hands count or do I have to create fireworks that I physically light? Wont be doing the advanced until I know I can accomplish basic.

----------


## she

I've done it  :smiley:  It was difficult a bit, but very very interesting. Thanks to the staff for the interesting task :smiley: 
*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



WILD. I become to see faces, try not to breath - cannot. Wait. I see a lot of faces. I'm in the big hall and around me hundrends of kids and my sister. and sister wants to take my attention -I said- all on the kneese! All seated but all became dark. In a moment I again in that picture. see at my finger not to pay attention to sister. Said - everybody can go to see catoons!!!Everybody moved to the doors. Dark again. I on the street. night, I saw my kid and some person. I've made several steps and rub hands not to loose awareness, remembered about the task and began to ran  makin the loop in the time. Then I began to fly and it was like a strong river stream and I flew against it. I was caried by the stream from my course several times. I flew through the multistory house and land near me(some figurein the dark) on the streat. I wait me to rub the hands.In two seconds the figure made movements of rubbing hands!Ura!!! And I said - Exit! and went to real.

----------


## OctoberWind

I just copied this from the dj i just typed up.
 Basic lucid task. ^___^
~~~~

I did this a few nights ago, finally I decided to write it down here.

  Annette, Indigo, and I were walking in my dream mall. Looking at all the living, headless maniquins. Suddenly, I remember the task of the month. The moment I remember, a group of people swarm into the food court, a story below us. 
  I (along with Indigo and Annette) turn the corner, and where I feel the bathrooms should have been, a gypsy woman was sitting there selling fireworks.
  I haggled with her, and for a clump of Indigo's fur, we got a ton of smoke bombs, roman candles, black cats, and a bunch of other fun stuff. 
  We jumped off the railing and floated down the the ground. Once we set off the fireworks, (which was incredibly fun) all the people started... Mooing....
  Yes, mooing like cows.
   I started laughing so hard.
  The end!
 :Cheeky:

----------


## monsa199a

HEy! Do I really need permission to post the basic task of the month? I'm still waiting for an answer from the permission group I requested on the 25 (wednesday)...help!

----------


## monsa199a

So there I am in my dream classroom, there are some students waiting for some teachers to come with some fireworks. two teachers come into the classroom with some crystal boxes and inside about 8 cylinders to fill them with some colorful firework powder.
I start to fill the cylinders as the students are patiently waiting. I start thinking that there would be a lot of smoke and the roof may burn, but then I realize that this is just a dream and nothing would harm me or the people around me. I continue putting as many colors as I want, the other teachers are ready to start the fireworks...When I finished all cylinders I look at the teachers and they can't start the fireworks, then I say I could start them with my superpowers, so I tell them to move back; and there they are 3 crystal boxes full of fireworks i concentrate on the boxes and then with a snap of my fingers they all light up at the same time, many colors start to shoot out into the ceiling, and as they touch the ceiling butterflies start to come out from the top of the colorful fire fountains everyone is amazed, until...a big explotion on one of the cylinders, one of my special education students ran away so I have to go after him and the dream starts to fade out. :Sad:

----------


## yuppie11975

> So there I am in my dream classroom, there are some students waiting for some teachers to come with some fireworks. two teachers come into the classroom with some crystal boxes and inside about 8 cylinders to fill them with some colorful firework powder.
> I start to fill the cylinders as the students are patiently waiting. I start thinking that there would be a lot of smoke and the roof may burn, but then I realize that this is just a dream and nothing would harm me or the people around me. I continue putting as many colors as I want, the other teachers are ready to start the fireworks...When I finished all cylinders I look at the teachers and they can't start the fireworks, then I say I could start them with my superpowers, so I tell them to move back; and there they are 3 crystal boxes full of fireworks i concentrate on the boxes and then with a snap of my fingers they all light up at the same time, many colors start to shoot out into the ceiling, and as they touch the ceiling butterflies start to come out from the top of the colorful fire fountains everyone is amazed, until...a big explotion on one of the cylinders, one of my special education students ran away so I have to go after him and the dream starts to fade out.



Just in the nick of time  :wink2: 
I lose my beautiful wings  :Sad:

----------


## Aristaeus

Not to be a nuisance, but is there a reason why the task of the month for February has not yet been posted? It has been about five days now.

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, this thread should also be locked?

----------

